# Lock down getting worse



## WhatupThailand (Jul 24, 2021)

Now it's getting almost impossible to travel,
Planes, Trains, and Buses closed.
Gotta have some kind of paperwork just to drive to the next province.
Getting more like china every day.
So Sad to see.


----------

